

Which Y Combinator backed companies are still alive? - usurper


======
nickb
You can see the list here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator>

You'll be interested in the "Status" column.

~~~
ivankirigin
The list needs maintenance though

------
jsjenkins168
Can anyone confirm that TextPayMe was acquired by Amazon? I wonder if this is
the YC acquisition that they still cant talk about. That would have been over
a year ago..

<http://textpayme.amazon.com>

~~~
raghus
I suppose the URL is proof enough that Amazon acquired them. There's a note as
well that points to 10/2/07 and links to <http://legacy.textpayme.com>.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Is it standard practice for publically traded companies to keep acquisitions
secret? I know price does not need to be disclosed if it does not have any
real effect on shareholders, but keeping an acquisition secret all together
just doesn't seem right to me.

------
seekely
I think I can pretty reliably say that Fuzzwich is still chugging along

There are quite a few more alive that I personally know about, but I will
leave it to them if they are interested in divulging their status.

------
usurper
ok looks like i got quite a few(in fact nearly all) things wrong there..

@socmoth: ya i no the list aint accurate and highly pessimistic but was just
tryin to get an idea of whos around and whos not.. and some sort of data to
discuss wld be better than none at all so..

Once again no offense meant to any hus very much alive and kicking.. and i see
that all those under my doubtfuls list are also very much alive.. heartening
to know. the updated list looks thus:

Alive: Weebly, Virtualmin, Jamglue, Scribd, Pairwise, auctomatic(blog returns
error but they'r brand new so..), Bountii(again no blog but new), draftmix(no
blog), fuzzwich, anywhere.fm, Xobni, i'm in like with you,
Justin.tv,Versionate, Octopart, Buxfer, adpinion, Socialmoth, Heysan.

well only the follwing companies remain in the dark now: Thinkature(Dec 2006),
Shoutfit(site doesnt even load!), Flagr(Dec 2006).

No1s commented on their status..

------
usurper
ok my criteria for whether they are alive or not is to whether they have
updated their blog in the last month at the least or not..

Alive: Weebly, Virtualmin, Jamglue, Scribd, Pairwise, auctomatic(blog returns
error but they'r brand new so..), Bountii(again no blog but new), draftmix(no
blog), fuzzwich(no blog but new), anywhere.fm, Xobni, i'm in like with you,
Justin.tv,

Dead: Thinkature(Dec 2006), Shoutfit(site doesnt even load!), Flagr(Dec 2006),
Versionate(July 2007.. just 4 posts and then mysterious disappearance without
a word), Octopart(oct 2007), Buxfer(oct 2007) [if u guys are still around
please dont chase me down with a hacksaw or smthn..]

can't say: adpinion(in beta but if i remember right they'v been round quite
long and have no blog so... no offense guys if ur workin ur asses off...),
Socialmoth, Heysan(tho i think they are alive),

~~~
kyro
I think loopt might be alive too, but hanging by a thread. I remember pg
saying on many occasions that loopt is yc's least successful company. Probably
not worth mentioning, though. Please check sarcasm meters prior to downvoting.

~~~
carpal
This was posted _yesterday_ :

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/15/loopt-may-be-
friending-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/15/loopt-may-be-friending-
more-mobile-networks/)

They seem to be doing pretty well.

~~~
qaexl
Looks like they're very well positioned to take advantage of Android.

------
davidw
Look at that...these guys finally got a web site:

<http://tsumobi.com/>

They're particularly interesting to me because what they set out to do was
very similar to Hecl, my mobile phone programming language.

------
dhouston
we're still rockin (dropbox)

~~~
plusbryan
and well!

